# Alloy Wheel Refurb Scotland



## Elvis1977 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend somewhere to get a set of Alloy Wheels refurbished?

Not too bothered about the price so long as it's high quality.

Location is in the West/central belt of Scotland.

Thanks,
Elvis


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Are the diamond cut face or just normal? as I have spotted this lot's vans at many dealerships over the past few months

https://alloywheelsglasgow.co.uk/


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

Elvis1977 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend somewhere to get a set of Alloy Wheels refurbished?
> 
> ...


I use Skidz in Falkirk - never had an issue
https://skidz.co.uk/


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got a set done at Stiggymotorsport in Kilmarnock in March this year as they came recommended and I'm happy with their work.

There's a place Mr sparkles in Cumnock as well who came recommended though I've never used them so can't comment personally.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've used werestorealloys in Stirling which were very good


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Round this way, everyone uses Foz alloy repairs. I had my z4 alloys refurbed by them, it was first class, I think it was £280 for 4 (it was a while ago), they were repaired (kerbed quite badly) and powder coated:

https://en-gb.facebook.com/fozsportsalloys


----------

